# My name is Koishi and I’m a wizard!



## A orca and a snake (Jan 15, 2021)

I’m a soccer ball! Good bye nonexistent friend!


----------



## JuniperW (Jan 18, 2021)

...
what?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 18, 2021)

My name is Mr Fox and I'm a delicious poisonous burger with no antidote. Can I tempt you with a nibble?


----------

